# Oh god... WHY



## SNiPerWolF (May 26, 2010)

-delete-


----------



## Willow (May 26, 2010)

I'm sad


----------



## Hellerskull (May 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'm sad



I'm disturbed by it... 

Even though I don't understand what the hell is going on the news because of it doesn't have English subtitle, but obviously there is something wrong with emo kids.


----------



## Browder (May 26, 2010)

I cringed and stop watching after 36 seconds. Give me a moment.


----------



## SNiPerWolF (May 26, 2010)

i frist saw this on tv i was like.. WHAT THE HELL


----------



## Yaril47 (May 26, 2010)

If I find these "wolf packs" or the Twilight creators, I'm gonna stick me thumbs in their eyes and hang on to them till their dead.


----------



## Metal_Skunk (May 26, 2010)

I'm guessing it must have been a slow news day. :/


----------



## Slyck (May 26, 2010)

This is pretty fucked up.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (May 26, 2010)

Why can't they be more like this:

[yt]fbIerQkXm_k[/yt]


----------



## Taralack (May 26, 2010)

Too late.


----------



## SNiPerWolF (May 26, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Too late.


FUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCKKK lol my bad


----------



## TreacleFox (May 27, 2010)

I wish my school didn't have a uniform. -.-


----------



## Captain Spyro (May 27, 2010)

...and they thought this was news?

The media makes me cry...


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 27, 2010)

ahahahaha

This made my day.


----------



## cruncheweezy (May 31, 2010)

I don't understand...
I just... Wait, what?
Did I just witness faggottry to the highest level? D=

In all seriousness, this fad needs to turn tail and RUN, ASAP.


----------



## paxil rose (May 31, 2010)

This is hilarious.


----------



## Scouto2 (Jun 3, 2010)

cruncheweezy said:


> In all seriousness, this fad needs to turn tail and RUN, ASAP.


I see what you did there




I just couldn't bear to watch the whole thing. Were they actually furries, or were they just Twighlight fanboys/girls?

...I wish there were furries at my school. The only other one that I knew just graduated!


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 3, 2010)

Hellerskull said:


> I'm disturbed by it...
> 
> Even though I don't understand what the hell is going on the news because of it doesn't have English subtitle, but obviously there is something wrong with emo kids.



You deaf people are a hoot.

(Did you try the Google Caption option?)


----------



## Misterraptor (Jun 3, 2010)

What a disgrace. They tagged Furries into that video.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 3, 2010)

I stopped watching after 20 seconds.


----------



## Shiroka (Jun 4, 2010)

I stopped watching after I heard that kid howl. What a disgrace indeed.

That's why I don't go to cons =I

No but seriously, I hoped the Twilight fanbase would just stay to the level of mildly annoying fangirls. That makes me kind of sad actually. I just wonder how such a ridiculously cheesy movie could become such a "hit", if you can call it that.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 4, 2010)

so silver weapons will kill these things right?


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 4, 2010)

Lobar said:


> so silver weapons will kill these things right?


Nope, look. Those ttly silver scissors have no effect.

[yt]UZLulEgXLOU[/yt]


----------



## Bando (Jun 4, 2010)

I am disappoint.

Damn twifags, ruining possibly every mainstream mythological creature.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 4, 2010)

Twilight blows, but does it scrobble?


----------



## Scouto2 (Jun 5, 2010)

Lobar said:


> so silver weapons will kill these things right?


If you'll notice, most things that will kill werewolves/vampires will also kill people...
Take from that what you will.


----------



## Veles (Jun 8, 2010)

So they're basically nerdier "mall-goths?"


Seems pretty run of the mill actually, the "nerdy kids" tend to cloister up and for their own groups, and always have. That said, I foresee a sequel to South Parks vampire episode coming up.


----------



## Tally (Jun 8, 2010)

FUCK! 

I had just forgot about these idiots, and now you had to remind me. And as for not getting linked to the fandom, yeah. Right. What do you expect?


----------



## Tuqiri (Jun 9, 2010)

People who are thinking there Navi to people who are thinking there a Teen Werewolves and vampires what next?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 9, 2010)

I think I saw one of these fuckshits in Manitou Springs during our "Territory Days" festival thingy.  Well, it had a black and white fox tail, and was a gigantic emo fgt, so I'm just guessing. But I'm dreading the state of furries and teenagers in my area, now. At least the hippies in Manitou are actually tolerable.


----------



## sammysstudio (Jun 10, 2010)

I actually choked on my tea when i saw this. I liked twilight, but now i just feel dirty.


----------



## Point_Blank (Jun 10, 2010)

I swear to god once I get into highschool I'm gonna find these fuckers and keel them, because their ass is ass and I'm the grassman, bloody punks!


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 11, 2010)

This makes me embarrassed about being a wolf therian.


----------



## Laser Jesus (Jun 12, 2010)

I thought I couldn't hate Twilight more.
And I don't hate people who casually like it, but obsessive tards nothx

EDIT: DAMNIT it's the whole Shadow the dog thing all over again in my head D:


----------



## Krallis (Jun 12, 2010)

This is a bit ridiculous. Okay, so on the one hand its good to have a close group of friends that you can depend on. And I suppose this is better than them like being in a big group of troublesome teens.
On the other hand its ... weird, or at least thats what everyone who see's them will think. But maybe that's there problem for not being open minded enough.


----------



## Yukon (Jun 13, 2010)

Oh geez. I saw this a while back and I was worried about the same thing, but you already _know _that some thick headed people were already linking it to the fandom the moment they saw the video... >8|


----------



## jinxtigr (Jun 13, 2010)

Dawww. They're cute! I guess they don't mean to be cute, exactly. But come ON, one of em yipped as it toppled over into a bush (couldn't really tell if it was a boy or girl). It was adorable 

They'd fit into furry fandom without causing a ripple, other than their apparent use of real animal tails, if my eyes didn't deceive me? That'd go over like a fart in church. But other than that, they already look like furries, what's the problem?


----------

